# Svchost.exe reseting



## ghostlylelouch (Feb 8, 2014)

Hello,

I have a setup where I have 2 monitors and a TV hooked up to my computer. My secondary monitor and TV are hooked up to the 2nd DVI output from my GPU through a DVI 2 female to 1 male splitter. Once every few days my monitors will go black for a second and then my first monitor will come back but my 2nd monitor and tv will be black with no input being received. I'd have to unplug the splitter and replug it back in for them to get input back. I've looked at the windows event logs. I found out this comes up every time it happeneds under the "system" event logs.

Process C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe (process ID:2808) reset policy scheme from {381b4222-f694-41f0-9685-ff5bb260df2e} to {381b4222-f694-41f0-9685-ff5bb260df2e}

there is never any deviation from the message. Exact match every time. I looked up Svchost.exe Id:2808 in the DOS panel and found these programs to be running from ID: 2808: 

FDResPub, QWAVE, SensrSvc, SSDPSRV, TimeBroker, and wcncsvc


any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## ghostlylelouch (Feb 8, 2014)

Does anyone know how to fix this?


----------

